# problems with the rooted rom



## Wallabe (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anybody had any problems with the rom restarting the phone whenever you are in the middle of a phone call? I can use the phone like normal but whenever I get a phone or in the middle of one the phone locks up and restarts.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

What ROM are you running and also you could Clean wipe data in CWM and see if that helps but wait til someone can confirm that their is no fix for this yet.. because their might be.


----------



## Wallabe (Mar 10, 2012)

I did the root from this topic here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright but do you have any ROM's flashed(installed)

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallabe (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah the KnightsCursade or what ever it is.


----------



## wreckless17 (Apr 18, 2012)

yes, I had the same problem it would restart in the middle of a phone call and then once it restarted it would start ringing uncontrollably until I plugged it into a charger


----------

